# Eiserner Cheffkoch



## Uschili (23. März 2011)

ich hab 198/200 Rezepte für den Erfolg

....für die letzten beiden Rezepte müßt ich einer Gilde beitreten da diese nur durch gildenboni zu erwerben sind...

grrrr.....wie ungerecht, will in keene gilde^^


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2011)

Aha.... und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Hat das irgendeine Diskussionsgrundlage?


----------



## Bandit 1 (23. März 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon das ich das nicht verstehe. Ohne Gilde würde ich kein WOW mehr ertragen. ^^

Dann bleibt dir nur, abwarten und Tee trinken. Irgendwann kommt schon wieder ein neues Rezept.


----------



## Uschili (23. März 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aha.... und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Hat das irgendeine Diskussionsgrundlage?



kannst du nicht lesen???


----------



## Uschili (23. März 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das ich das nicht verstehe. Ohne Gilde würde ich kein WOW mehr ertragen. ^^
> 
> Dann bleibt dir nur, abwarten und Tee trinken. Irgendwann kommt schon wieder ein neues Rezept.



2 bitte^^


----------



## Grushdak (23. März 2011)

Du brauchst auch gar nicht einer Gilde beitreten, um über 200 Rezepte zu besitzen. 
Ich habe derzeit 183 (Ohne Gildenrezepte) und habe laut Liste noch 19 Rezepte nicht erlernt.

*edit:*
Hab gerade falsch gerechnet. 
Glaub, den Disteltee kann ich gar nicht lernen.
Dann komme ich ohne Gildenboni nur auf 199.
Es sei denn, man ist Schurke.

*ps.*
Ja, ohne Gilde keine Erfolge. ^^

greetz


----------



## Uschili (23. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du brauchst auch gar nicht einer Gilde beitreten, um über 200 Rezepte zu besitzen.
> Ich habe derzeit 183 (Ohne Gildenrezepte) und habe laut Liste noch 19 Rezepte nicht erlernt.
> 
> greetz



also ich hab lt. liste nur noch 2 die mir fehlen und das sind halt diese gildendinger


----------



## Ellesime (23. März 2011)

Ohne die Gildenrezepte kommst du maximal auf 199/200.Ausgenommen sind hierbei Schurken denn die würden mittels Disteltee auf genau 200 kommen.
Es bleibt dir also nur die Wahl einer Gilde beizutreten um an die beiden Rezepte zu kommen oder zu warten und zu hoffen dass in der Zukunft noch 1 oder 2 neue Rezepte hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## Cassiopheia (23. März 2011)

Also ich kann 202 und das einzig fehlende (und für mich nicht erhältliche) ist der Disteltee. Die 2 über die Gilde erhältlichen mit eingeschlossen

Entweder man hat die Rezepte also schon gesammelt bevor welche entfernt worden (wie ich) und kommt auf genau 200.
Man hat diese Rezepte nicht und schließt sich einer Gilde an (was du aber nicht möchtest)
Man wartet bis neue Rezepte reingepatcht werden, was früher oder später sowieso der Fall ist.

Weiß nicht wo das Problem ist. Theoretisch ist es zu erreichen, wenn dir der Weg nicht gefällt musst du warten. Alternativ könntest du ne Gilde machen wo nur du (evtl noch Twinks von dir) drin sind, und versuchen alleine die beiden Rezepte freizuschalten (also 5000 Cata Sachen kochen und 10.000 Fische aus Schwärmen angeln.)


----------



## Dagonzo (24. März 2011)

Uschili schrieb:


> kannst du nicht lesen???


Sicher kann ich das, nur wen interessiert es was du willst oder nicht willst? Was hat sowas in einem Diskussionsforum zu suchen?
Hättest du jetzt gefragt , ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, wie man ohne Gilde an eventuell noch fehlende Rezepte kommt, hätte das eine gewisse Diskussionsgrundlage. Hast du aber nicht.


----------



## Uschili (24. März 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sicher kann ich das, nur wen interessiert es was du willst oder nicht willst? Was hat sowas in einem Diskussionsforum zu suchen?
> Hättest du jetzt gefragt , ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, wie man ohne Gilde an eventuell noch fehlende Rezepte kommt, hätte das eine gewisse Diskussionsgrundlage. Hast du aber nicht.



was is eigentlich dein problem???



dank an die anderen für ihre tipps, 
das ja immer ma neue rezepte auftauchen hät ich auch dran denken können...wart ich halt bissel


----------



## madmurdock (2. Juni 2011)

Habe ne Gilde, bin kein Schurke, kann allerdings 201 Rezepte. Das Fischrezept ist bei uns noch nicht verfuegbar. Das heisst, ich waere ohne Gilde auf 200 gekommen. ARL zeigt 203 an.

Das heisst

203

minus

2 mal Gildenrezept

minus

1 mal Disteltee

gleich 

200

Geht also auch ohne Schurke + Gilde.


----------



## Elektron1 (18. Januar 2012)

Uschili schrieb:


> was is eigentlich dein problem???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bisschen warten ist lustig^^ -die neuen Rezepte kommen mit dem neuem Wow release - und ohne Epischen Koteletts kommt man nur in einer Gilde auf 200. 
Und  da meine Gilde einfach nicht in Schwärmen angeln mag (höchst selten dass da mal einer drinnen angelt^^) werde ich wohl noch ein paar Monate vor mich hin angeln müssen damit die 10.000 Fische voll sind und das letzte Rezept endlich zur Verfügung steht.
An der Stelle wünsche ich mir in Zukunft mehr Fingerspitzengefühl bei den Erfolgsanforderungen von Blizz!!! (200 bei 202 theoretisch verfügbare Rezepten z.B. wären auch ok)
lg


----------



## Xergart (10. April 2012)

Es gibt wie gesagt 202 Rezepte.
198 für alle normal zugängliche.
2 über die Gildenerfolge
1x das epische schimären Rezept (nicht mehr erhältlich)
1x DIsteltee nur für Schurken

So bleibt halt nur zu warten übrig bzw. du suchst dir mal fix ne Gilde die den Erfolg hat und besorgst es dir so.

Aber wie Madmurdok auf 203 kommt weiß ich leider nicht.


----------

